# ICS on Transformer TF101 available in US now!



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Just booted into mine. Anyone else? First impressions?

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/24/asus-transformer-tf101-ice-cream-sandwich-update-rolling-out-now/


----------



## WiCkEdxRootZ (Dec 22, 2011)

Asrmatt said:


> Just booted into mine. Anyone else? First impressions?
> 
> http://www.engadget....olling-out-now/


Updated mine this morning so much smoother than HoneyComb

Only the Video camera and panoramic mode does not work, and the tablet randomly shut off on me once but im sure Asus will catch on to that if they havent already...

Overall lovin my ICS!!


----------



## Bobaboo (Sep 16, 2011)

Can we root it?

Sent from my Droid Charge that craves a bite of Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Bobaboo said:


> Can we root it?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge that craves a bite of Ice Cream Sandwich


Sure can. I just did mine a few hours ago. Follow the directions carefully. The OP has the linux/mac version. 3rd post has the Windows version which is what I used.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1515470


----------



## the internet (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not getting sound output after ICS. Did I miss something?


----------



## Easy (Aug 23, 2011)

WiCkEdxRootZ said:


> Updated mine this morning so much smoother than HoneyComb
> 
> Only the Video camera and panoramic mode does not work, and the tablet randomly shut off on me once but im sure Asus will catch on to that if they havent already...
> 
> Overall lovin my ICS!!


Updated yesterday. Other than the Video and Pan Cam, it looks very nice and is very smooth


----------



## vatomalo (Feb 27, 2012)

According to some apps of mine, this is not a correct root....is there anything i can do to get full root?

All of the apps requiring root where working on honeycomb, now only some of them work


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

vatomalo said:


> According to some apps of mine, this is not a correct root....is there anything i can do to get full root?
> 
> All of the apps requiring root where working on honeycomb, now only some of them work


Has anyone else on that thead reported similar problems? I know the method will fail if you don't do that app backup twice to the same app.

What apps are failing?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

Are we about to unlock the bootloader and flash custom ROMs if we can convince some major Developers to try it out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vatomalo (Feb 27, 2012)

Titanium backup, and other apps where not getting root, i did the app backup thing right, i had root on most apps, does not matter used the viperMOD root and i now have full complete root, no more apps telling me i dont have it!

now if only i could manage to right click on scummvm, two fingertap not working arghhh(not really requesting help since its in the wrong forum)


----------



## laysea65 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have heard there are problems with ICS on the TF is this true? Also how do I go about getting ICS as I check for a firmware update on my TF and it say's there isn't any so how did everyone else get ICS? BTW I'm new here and not real familiar with rooting and such but want to learn more so any help would be appreciated


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

I personally have seen a few issue with ICS on my Transformer. I am seeing random reboots and bootloops. Seems that the boot loops are happening when plugged into the keyboard dock. Seems that if I remove it and power off then back on it comes back. The reboots are very random. I have not seen any pattern yet.

As for the upgrade you can go to the Asus support site and manually download and install it. Many users are seeing that the update did not push over the air and have done this.

Transformer TF101 firmware downloads

I would suggest doing a bit further research before you do the update so you do it correctly. As far as rooting goes you can find quite a bit of information on this site as well as a few others.

Welcome to Rootzwiki!


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

I think if your looking for how to advice for the Transformer, XDA definitely has the most selections and guides for rooting and most of the custom ROMs released as of now for the public, there are some people I know that are trying to bring those links and Devs to here but as of yet no dice









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone get the OTA patch? I am curious if it has fixed any issues.


----------

